

Ask HN: Running an online business without a permanent address? - citizens

I live in NY and run a SAAS business. I travel frequently, but always return home to NY.<p>I&#x27;m considering leaving NY. I might reside in another state for six months–one year, but I might not have an address for longer than that.<p>Does anyone have any thoughts on the business&#x2F;tax implications of this?<p>Will I have to close the state business entity&#x2F;register a new one each time I move? Can I use the same federal TIN?<p>Any thoughts would be appreciated.
======
stonemetal
You shouldn't need to close the entity every time you move. Many companies are
registered in Delaware even though they have no presence there. Other than
that you will probably need a registered agent service
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Registered_agent#Who_can_perfor...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Registered_agent#Who_can_perform_the_function_of_a_registered_agent)

I live in a state that doesn't have income taxes, so I have no frame of
reference for how short term residency would impact your need to pay state
income taxes.

~~~
citizens
Thanks for the tips

